# periodic.conf



## polhallen (May 19, 2013)

Hi folks!

Sorry for my question: reading a howto I see:

```
# -- Enable daily status reporting
echo 'daily_status_gmirror_enable="YES"' >> /etc/periodic.conf
```
periodic.conf exist*s* in /etc/defaults/ (and not in /etc).

Can I put 
	
	



```
echo daily_status_gmirror_enable="YES"
```
in /etc/defaults/periodic.conf?

Is it correct?

Thanks!


----------



## bkouhi (May 19, 2013)

No. Please do not edit default configuration files under /etc/defaults. Just create the /etc/periodic.conf and put your values into that file.


----------



## polhallen (May 19, 2013)

Sure! Thanks!


----------



## ShelLuser (May 19, 2013)

When in doubt always look at a file before changing it. In this case the /etc/defaults/periodic.conf leaves little to guess if you should or shouldn't edit it, just check its header:


```
# This is defaults/periodic.conf - a file full of useful variables that
# you can set to change the default behaviour of periodic jobs on your
# system.  [B]You should not edit this file![/B]  Put any overrides into one of the
# $periodic_conf_files instead and you will be able to update these defaults
# later without spamming your local configuration information.
```


----------

